# Kuckucksland Importer



## Jcm412 (May 8, 2015)

Does anyone know where or how I can import a Kuckucksland GSD?

I have trained with several Kuckucksland dogs and they are amazing.


----------



## chimeric (May 14, 2015)

A good line, would like one as well. Or a Bad-Boll...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Megan at Haus Juris or Randy Brent of von den Blauen Bergen would be able to help you. 

Be aware of new import laws and additional costs.


----------



## chimeric (May 14, 2015)

qbchottu said:


> Megan at Haus Juris or Randy Brent of von den Blauen Bergen would be able to help you.
> 
> Be aware of new import laws and additional costs.


These places?

Welcome to Haus Juris German Shepherd Dogs
Virginia German Shepherd Puppies for Sale from Breeder Von den Blauen Bergen

New import laws/costs? :hammer: My head really hurts.


----------

